# Помогут ли витамины?



## Таня К. (24 Фев 2008)

Добрый вечер!
Мой муж замечательный человек, много работает, последнее время сильно болит шея, плохо поворачивается, врач поставил диагноз шейный остеох. Обезболивающие, массаж......все понятно, но не можем ничего добиться  от врача по поводу профилактики. Слышала, что эффективны витамины группы В ??? Реально?


----------



## Runa (24 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте. Мильгамма действительно хороша в комплексной терапии. Сработает ли в одиночку? При выраженном болевом синдроме лучше начинать с ампул в/м 5-10 инъекций, по самочувствию, а ещё лучше обсудить с врачом, далее перейти на таблетированную форму. Моему мужу нравиться сабельник в таблетках, Ell aiwan. Я предпочитаю артру, доктор Ступин aiwan. На форуме уже не раз обсуждались хондропротекторы, решать Вам, кто-то от них чувствует эффект, кто-то нет. Про мильгамму  задайте вопрос своему доктору.


Вот это тоже профилактика
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum18/thread173.html


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2008)

Только витамины не помогут.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (25 Фев 2008)

Как уже было сказано выше, необходим комплексный подход, в том числе медикаментозное лечение, которое может включать также и витамины.


----------

